
The Problem with Integer Division (2009) - wskinner
http://python-history.blogspot.com/2009/03/problem-with-integer-division.html
======
cballard
Well, these types of problems don't exist in languages that correctly
distinguish floating-point numbers and integers as two separate incompatible
things.

I think that this isn't really a problem with integer division (which is
_fine_ ), but with not having a good type system. Even if Python allowed you
to optionally declare the types of your arguments, and silently converted like
C, this wouldn't be an issue.

------
gpvos
Interestingly, in Perl 6, division results in rational numbers. I wonder
whether (and if so, how) they avoid the slowdown Guido describes.

